# buck I'm after



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Here is a few pics of the buck I'm after.
ski


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Ski, if for some reason you cannot find yourself to kill this buck, please give me a call. LOL  What a brute. Good luck!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

What? A shooter? let that one grow up....NAH!!!! just jokin, that is a dandy buck, best of luck to you this season.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Two words... OH MY


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a real dandy buck!! I hope you are able to pry him away from the girls long enough for a shot.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW What a monster, hope you get him!!!!


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah those are the type of deer we all dream about...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a monster! Best of luck with you persuit.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

hey i have a question were did u see this buck cuz that looks like the buck i hit in the but...?? almost identical..? so were did u c it if u dont mine me asking...?
Dan


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very, very nice!!!

What is the story behind the pics?


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

First,
Guys, thanks for the luck. I'm going to need all I can get to have a chance at getting him. 

I saw two other eight pointers chasing a doe on Sunday, but other than that, The area had very little sign this year. very few rubs and scrapes in the area. Then My friend who owns the property calls and says he saw a buck in his field on Monday morning. i said, "Was it a nice one?" He replied, "I think so, I took some pictures for you." (he does not hunt) So he emails me them that night and I almost swallowed my tongue when I saw him.

Upon blowing up the pictures he looks to have at least 12 pts, if not more.

As usual, I have a million other things going on and won't be able to really hunt him till Tuesday the 14th. On the 16th I'm taking off a week to hunt for him. Yea, I know I probably will never see him.
but o well. At least I know he's out there.

Second,
Sorry bigbuck13 but there's no way I'm about to tell anyone where he is. 

Third,
Good luck to you all. Hopefully there is one of these big boys in your neck of the woods.

ski
PS, I'll let you know if I see or get him.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

he'd be a great wall hanger


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow, that is a bomber. Good luck!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Awesome deer!!

Looks a lot like a litte tree farm I use to hunt in coshocton county!!!!

You have to love immature pine stands!!!! their a magnet for big deer!

good luck man!

pr


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Now that is a pig!!! 

You just don't see many like that - best of luck!!!!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

It may have already been said but WWWOOOWWW. good luck hope you get that monster.


----------

